# Plz help in buying GPU + PSU



## gkiran (Sep 1, 2011)

I bought PC in 2009. The config is 
Intel Core2 Duo E7300 Processor @ 2.66GHz
ASUS P5KPL-CM Motherboard (this has build in Intel G31 graphics accelator)
2GB RAM
320 GB HDD

I am running Win XP on this. Now I want to upgrade RAM to 4 GB and buy a suitable GPU so that I can play Driving Simulator, Crisis and few other games. 
What GPU is better for a budget of around 6K ? 

If I buy a GPU, will it conflict with the internal Intel's G31 graphics accelator ? 

What is the power consumtion after placing new GPU ? Do I need to buy a new PSU ? IF yes, is 500W enough ? what brand should I buy (budget for PSU is about 3K)

Thanks in advance


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 1, 2011)

Sapphire hd 6770 1gb gddr5 @6.6k

psu: Fsp saga ii 500w @2.2k


----------



## topgear (Sep 2, 2011)

When you add a GPU mobos IGP will be automatically disabled so the system can boot properly with the gfx card - just make sure you have the latest bios version for your mobo.

and get the GFX card and PSU suggested by d6bmg.


----------



## gkiran (Sep 2, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Sapphire hd 6770 1gb gddr5 @6.6k
> 
> psu: Fsp saga ii 500w @2.2k



thanks

why not some NVidia or XFX graphics cards ?


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 2, 2011)

Actually there is no good/VFM NVIDIA cards around this budget. HD 6770 for 6.5k is the most promising deal. GTX-550Ti is a good card from Nvidia. Though its a littel faster than HD 6770 but cost 8k. So, for 6k 6770 is the best deal. But if you can increase your budget to 8k, then 550Ti is a good choice. 

Moreover XFX is a OEM for NVIDIA and ATi/AMD just like ASUS, Gigabyte and MSi sell motherboard for Intel and AMD.

But for Graphics stay away from XFX. Go with MSi, ASUS, SAPPHIRE and Gigabyte.


----------



## heartripple (Sep 2, 2011)

Go with d6bmg's suggestion because it fits in your budget and more importantly Value For Money...


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 2, 2011)

gkiran said:


> why not ... XFX graphics cards ?



because of their crappy re-distributor(importer) in India. 
No nvidia cards, because there are no good models at your budget.


----------



## topgear (Sep 3, 2011)

@ OP - if you want to get an Nvidia card then look for GTS 450 which should be around ~6.5k but HD6770 performs better at the same price point


----------



## gkiran (Sep 3, 2011)

thanks


----------



## monsursound (Sep 4, 2011)

topgear said:


> @ OP - if you want to get an Nvidia card then look for GTS 450 which should be around ~6.5k but HD6770 performs better at the same price point



Xactly....


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 4, 2011)

go with d6bmg's suggestion.you can't get any better combo than this at that price.


----------



## gkiran (Sep 11, 2011)

I bought sapphire HD 6770 1GB GPU yesterday. GTA San andreas, which was working fine WITHOUT any grahpics card is not working now. 

city car driving sim is working now.

what could have happened ?


----------



## topgear (Sep 11, 2011)

^^ congrats - what error message you are getting ? 

just reinstall the game, update the directx and it should work fine


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 11, 2011)

gkiran said:


> I bought sapphire HD 6770 1GB GPU yesterday. GTA San andreas, which was working fine WITHOUT any grahpics card is not working now.
> 
> city car driving sim is working now.
> 
> what could have happened ?



Reasons could be:
1. You haven't installed the latest drivers.
2. You have connected your DVI/VGA cable to motherboards port rather than connecting that in graphics cards, vdi/vga port.
3. Graphics card might not have been installed properly.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 11, 2011)

direct x library should be installed (appx 500mbs on Microsoft site)


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 11, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Reasons could be:
> 1. You haven't installed the latest drivers.
> 2*. You have connected your DVI/VGA cable to motherboards port rather than connecting that in graphics cards, vdi/vga port.
> 3. Graphics card might not have been installed properly*.



i dont think the system would have showed even display in case 2 & 3!


----------



## topgear (Sep 12, 2011)

Piyush said:


> direct x library should be installed (appx 500mbs on Microsoft site)



The Latest DirectX runtime Package is around 100MB


----------



## gkiran (Sep 17, 2011)

thanks, GTA is working now 

but an old game, Recoil, is not working . I think I need to re-install that


----------



## Piyush (Sep 17, 2011)

topgear said:


> The Latest DirectX runtime Package is around 100MB



oh...
i dont know which package did I installed
it was appx 480 mbs a year back 



gkiran said:


> thanks, GTA is working now
> 
> but an old game, Recoil, is not working . I think I need to re-install that



just play GTA for now
meanwhile someone will find a fix for your "recoil" problem


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 17, 2011)

Piyush said:


> oh...
> i dont know which package did I installed
> it was appx 480 mbs a year back



Its *DirectX SDK*.


----------

